# Reformation in Northern Atlanta



## N. Eshelman (Apr 18, 2008)

Some of you may be aware of a church plant of the Reformed Presbyterian Church of North America in Atlanta... 

Anyway... I am preaching there this Lord's Day. If anyone is in the area, feel free to stop out and hear the Word preached. 

This is a small band of Reformed believers and could use some more families... so come on over!

Here is their website.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Apr 19, 2008)

Are they still meeting in Alpharetta? I had been hoping to go to a Psalm sing they had advertised before I left Atlanta, but sadly they postponed the event.
The Lord be with you as you minister to them.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Apr 19, 2008)

21st Century Calvinist said:


> Are they still meeting in Alpharetta? I had been hoping to go to a Psalm sing they had advertised before I left Atlanta, but sadly they postponed the event.
> The Lord be with you as you minister to them.



Yes they are still in Alpharetta.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 19, 2008)

May the Lord bless your preaching with grace and your traveling with safety. 

FCC&C,


----------

